# Stealth Symphony by Narita Ryougo and Amano Youichi (Weekly Shonen Jump)



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

​Stealth Symphony by Narita Ryougo (author of Durarara!!) and Amano Youichi (author of Akaboshi)
One of of the brand new Weekly Shonen Jump series starting in February!
Will update with more information when I get it.

Stealth Symphony was originally a one-shot that ran in Jump VS Magazine.


----------



## .access timeco. (Jan 28, 2014)

Caught my attention. Searching for the oneshot, but can't find it :/


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

.access timeco. said:


> Caught my attention. Searching for the oneshot, but can't find it :/



As far as I know, a raw of the one-shot was never put up online.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, the art looks fun.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

Just found a Chinese translation of the original one-shot if anybody is interested (Thanks to Iceiphoenix from Mangahelpers)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 29, 2014)

.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 6, 2014)

It's been confirmed that the English Online Edition of Weekly Shonen Jump will pick up Stealth Symphony for their magazine.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2014)

I like it.

Still yabusame seems like he'll be my favourite.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't like it.

Main character is a wuss and I don't see that changing seeing as his power can work without his effort.


----------



## MysticBlade (Mar 8, 2014)

i can't say if it's bad or good, pretty normal so far though i'll continue to follow it.


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2014)

Reviving this thread. 6 chapters translated so far and it's getting really interesting. Seems expected considering the authors past works.


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2014)

New chapter out. The complaints people had about the mc always being a wimp hasn't happened and the dragon guy 's philosophy makes everything interesting for the mc.


Also, vampire chick


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 5, 2014)

OS said:


> New chapter out. The complaints people had about the mc always being a wimp hasn't happened and the dragon guy 's philosophy makes everything interesting for the mc.



What do you mean it hasn't happened yet?

The guy from what we know is a wimp. He has yet to prove he isn't.

Next chapter may show he is able to take real action.


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2014)

He doesn't run away from fights and took action to solve his problems by himself. Here too shows he may have what it takes.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 5, 2014)

Think I'll give this a read only because of dat Narita.


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2014)

Indeed. I had passed on it before because MAL gave it a 7.6 score i think. Then I realized only 6 chaps were out and this is written by narita.


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2014)

New chapter out, still think he's a wimp?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 12, 2014)

Still waiting for more chaps to build up. I can't trust WSJ. They have a habit of cancelling things around chap 20 or so.


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2014)

They do if the series doesn't get a good reviews. Again, it's by the guy who wrote Durararara and Baccano so he's already got a fanbase.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 12, 2014)

Super-Ninja. 

Bending light and throwing shuriken that reach escape velocity and hit satellites in orbit. 

Naruto, eat your heart out.


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto characters would have more durability


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 12, 2014)

OS said:


> New chapter out, still think he's a wimp?



It's good he is taking action.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 12, 2014)

OS said:


> Naruto characters would have more durability



Naruto characters are not even real ninjas.  They are just magicians who play at being ninja.


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2014)

Doesn't mean they don't have durability.


And as far as I see it this guy is not that different from being like them.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 12, 2014)

OS said:


> Doesn't mean they don't have durability.
> 
> 
> And as far as I see it this guy is not that different from being like them.



He actually fights using the tools and skill of a Ninja.  Naruto "ninja" weave hand-signs and cast magic spells and the like.  The only thing 'ninja' about them is the occasional use of Kunai and shuriken, not to mention the name.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 17, 2014)

I actually voted for this series to be serialized (I bought the japanese VS one-shot magazine at the time) =D and it's looking awesome!

Akaboshi was awesome and so are Durarara and Baccano; I don't see how this could NOT be amazing.
I hope this series stays around for a looooong time.


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2014)

new chapter out

that Grimmjow could do him, and the others, any harm.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm confused though, in the past chapter they said "he likes to see despair" but now it's a she. I like the twist but it's either a translation error or the guy was talking about someone else.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 19, 2014)

It's not a translation error as it could be either in Japanese and until the translators find out who they are referring to they can't possibly know if they should do he or she. "He" is typically the norm when you don't know.

There are two people in the bus that are out of the normal. One was the mermaid, the other the kid who the story seemed to be pointing to being the slave trader. i doubt he was purely a distraction.


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't think he was a distraction. If anything I think he's with the assassins guild as an undercover.

thanks for the translation though.


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2014)

So I checked it's shounen jump ranking. It got a 13. Is that good for a first time?


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 20, 2014)

No, it's bad.

The authors have experience though, I'd imagine they'll be given a chance to build up some readers.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Apr 23, 2014)

Hopefully the mangaka's credibility will keep this alive for a while. None of the new battle orientated Shonen manga seem to be doing good.


----------



## OS (Apr 23, 2014)

I think it has the potential to be on par if now better than the new big manga (specifically shokugeki no souma and nanatsu no taizai)

I really don't know why it would be so low.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Apr 28, 2014)

so far, the battles in this manga are decent. hopefully it last :/


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2014)

well this is only the second battle. I'm more interested in the world building.


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 28, 2014)

wait,wasnt it stated previous chap that it could also control internal fluids?


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2014)

Might have been a mistranslation


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 28, 2014)

ah,true.anyways,fun chap,as usual.

though the dragon dude sure reveals himself quickly


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2014)

Well it was a do or die situation.


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 28, 2014)

shame this series isnt doing very good though :/


----------



## CandyCocaine (Apr 28, 2014)

OS said:


> well this is only the second battle. I'm more interested in the world building.



ahh i definitely agree with that.


----------



## OS (May 10, 2014)

finally new chapter out on kissmanga


----------



## OS (May 10, 2014)

2 things.

I am not so sure I understand but he was bothered that the city just used them right?



And don't forget to read 11.5. Makes things VERY interesting.


----------



## OS (May 18, 2014)

this


new chapter, the twists are real.


----------



## Butcher (May 19, 2014)

OS said:


> the twists are real.


Dragons are returning, and it seems as though we're going have Alice be the focus of this new arc.

It is going to be very interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## OS (May 19, 2014)

I'm interested in seeing if the mc is really crazy or not.


----------



## Butcher (May 19, 2014)

The twist if he actually turns out to be bat shit .


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2014)

The art in this keeps amazing me<3


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2014)

Wow Slice is a badass.

I should really continue reading past chapter 1


----------



## Butcher (May 28, 2014)

I'm liking Slice already.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2014)

I'm sorry but he looks like Crocodile


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2014)

Black Coffin 

dragons just popping up all over the place.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 1, 2014)

that eye is probably an S Class Legacy eh? 

dunno why Dragon dude is so shocked.it's not like he tried to hide it that much


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2014)

New chap out

Link removed


shits getting reaaaaaallllllllll.

That kid is definitely up to something. He lied about being near the explosion.


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2014)

Bumped shamelessly


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 7, 2014)

OS said:


> New chap out
> 
> Ch.18
> 
> ...



Not to mention the death of those people in his hometown that was mentioned in that supplementary chapter.  

It makes me wonder if Seig is even aware that something is going on with him.  He did call Slice a liar, so the Legacy on his back might alter his memory and cause memory lapses.  

After all, it is turning him into a dragon.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 13, 2014)

Stealth Symphony translation: Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit oh.....

Does this mean the kid was writing letters to a sister *that is no longer alive...?*


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 19, 2014)

Man this kid is so crazy he doesn't have a single coherent thought. Everything's a lie man.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 19, 2014)

mmm,so we're reaching the climax huh.

pretty decent series overall,weirdly overhyped though around the nets.must be the author i guess.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> mmm,so we're reaching the climax huh.
> 
> pretty decent series overall,weirdly overhyped though around the nets.must be the author i guess.



It's being overhyped because it's underlooked heavily. There is still no chapter from last week.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 19, 2014)

He should've went for a monthly series.or avoided Jump.they're too quick to cut down new things.shame,once again.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 19, 2014)

So some people say the twists are because the series is aware that it will be cancelled soon, or that he needs the votes quickly to survive it, and others are saying this author has done this sort of sharp plot twists in his other series.

Does anyone know this author's work well enough to comment?


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2014)

not well enough but durarara did it a lot.


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok so he's not THAT crazy. He didn't kill everyone.


----------



## OS (Jun 22, 2014)

chapters 16 and 17 are out. Unsure if it's ending soon or not.

lightning emanating directly from her body.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 22, 2014)

Seems to be heading to a conclusion. At the very least it seems WSJ is giving the series some time to wrap up.


----------



## OS (Jun 28, 2014)

Might want to get your eyes checked 

yeah it feels like it's ending. fucking nips and their shit taste.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2014)

Slice could have been a captivating anti-hero if they didn't have to cut corners with his characterization to finish the series.


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 7, 2014)

chap 19 out.

well,that was a nice end to such a character


----------



## Butcher (Jul 7, 2014)

Damn, how did I get two chapters behind ?


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2014)

rip in pepperonis seig


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 7, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> chap 19 out.
> 
> well,that was a nice end to such a character



I'm confused.  Killing off the main character like this would usually result in the series ending right there and then...

Unless it was all a lie and the main character was never Seig to begin with.  

Is our assassin friend related to the old man of V&V, somehow?  It was stated that only the old man could kill him because he had his blood mixed with the Black Dragon's.


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 7, 2014)

well,the series is ending soon and all.

plus,the heroes could be Alice and Invisible Dood.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> I'm confused.  Killing off the main character like this would usually result in the series ending right there and then...
> 
> Unless it was all a lie and the main character was never Seig to begin with.
> 
> Is our assassin friend related to the old man of V&V, somehow?  It was stated that only the old man could kill him because he had his blood mixed with the Black Dragon's.



The series is ending next chapter.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> The series is ending next chapter.



Was there an announcement that said so?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2014)

If it is, I definitely applaud Narita for at the very least killing his obnoxious protagonist. I wonder if he didn't make a mistake by making this story a manga instead of a light novel, though. There's some really intriguing characters, and the completely insane premise set up last chapter would have been quite a reveal if it didn't have to be so abruptly delivered.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 8, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> Was there an announcement that said so?



It's common sense. Are you new to Jump?
3 new series are starting in Jump, and there's only one empty space (since iShoujo already ended so there already is a space for the series that replaced it). Logically the next series that will end and be replaced is Stealth Symphony.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It's common sense. Are you new to Jump?
> 3 new series are starting in Jump, and there's only one empty space (since iShoujo already ended so there already is a space for the series that replaced it). Logically the next series that will end and be replaced is Stealth Symphony.



Soul Catcher (S) was moved over to another magazine, so that technically makes two spaces.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 8, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> Soul Catcher (S) was moved over to another magazine, so that technically makes two spaces.



True, but Stealth Symphony still isn't going to last any longer. The way the plot is wrapping up makes that obvious if it weren't already for it always ranking in the bottom 2. 

Stealth Symphony was a failure and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2014)

I just caught up and I think this manga is pretty awesome.

That latest chapter man


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 8, 2014)

Heiji (the most trustworthy source on MH) has confirmed that the series is indeed ending.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mangahelpers Translation of Chapter 20: 35.2v2 is up. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hm, So Seig hired Soya, who turns out to have been the prior person experimented on to be the Black Dragon, to kill him in case he ever got out of control.


----------

